# Irish Hills attractions ?



## Busterboy (Feb 13, 2004)

I am looking for information if any of the attactions from years ago is still open in the Irish Hills area. I have searched online and have found conflicting information, some say they are still open while other sources say that they have been closed for some time. I remember that there was a go cart track, a mystery hill sort of place and other tourist trap type of places. Anyone been around that area recently and can confirm what is still open for kids to do?

TIA, 

Buster boy


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

My family has a home in the Irish Hills and I have seen it change over the past 22 years... 

Mystery Hill is still there as is the go-kart track and mini golf to the East. The Golden Nugget is now Randy's BBQ and the frontier village is pretty much closed and for sale the last I knew.

You have Knutson's in Brooklyn for sporting goods and Hayes State Park & campground on Wamplers Lake. 

The water slide / Dinosour place has been closed for a few years as has the twin look-out towers.

The go-kart track in Brooklyn is no longer in business either. 

If you go to the Irish hills it's better to go to relax, do some fishing and maybe drive the back-roads exploring rather than planning on having a ton of places to go for fun and recreation. 

It isn't what it used to be, even 15 years ago.


----------



## Busterboy (Feb 13, 2004)

Rootsy,

Thanks for the reply. The area has changed in the past several years as you have mentioned and your first hand knowledge helps me out a lot. While I would be satisfied with the fishing or exploring the backroads, convincing my kids that those are fun things to do will be the challenge.

Busterboy


----------

